
How much should I get paid? - nansal
http://www.dg.ca/blog/how-much-should-i-get-paid
======
nipunansal
Always better to research the prevalent salaries beforehand. Use Glassdoor, or
some salary guides and arrive on a window - not an absolute figure to allow
employer to asses his budget too.

